

Baidu: private banking info removed (?) - briandear
http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/?id=467527&type=Metro

======
briandear
The interesting quote is that Baidu removes privacy violating documents. Yet,
they have no problem with IP violations (mainly by linking to stolen ebook
PDFs.)

